
Coinbase’s Chief Legal Officer Resigns to Oversee US National Banking System - _Marak_
https://cointelegraph.com/news/coinbases-chief-legal-officer-resigns-to-oversee-us-national-banking-system
======
pergadad
Wow I hope he has to reveal his assets. He must own various cryptocurrencies,
possibly influencing his decisions in his new role.

Very unusual move.

~~~
loceng
I'm wondering if this is regulatory capture in play?

